# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Leachies

## cinderbird

I handled a subadult female leachie at the HDG show today. OMG. ADDICTED. They're probably the most fascinating gecko i've ever handled. Its a big floppy waffle geko!

show me your leachies! 

i think my snakes may start taking a back seat to the geckos..  :Surprised:

----------


## nwheat

I have coveted leachies for quite a while. It was all over for me when I first held an adult, too. I finally got one at the super show in January! He's too cool - but still very small. I need to get some pictures of him - I'll try to remember to post one here.

----------


## cinderbird

> I have coveted leachies for quite a while. It was all over for me when I first held an adult, too. I finally got one at the super show in January! He's too cool - but still very small. I need to get some pictures of him - I'll try to remember to post one here.


once i get out of the bind i'm in i think leachies are going to be my next addition to the group. one of the most fascinating geckos ever.

----------


## Animals As Leaders

Wow, I remember last year around this time I had an obsession w/ leachies.  It died off because my Ball collection was in the middle of its growth spurt, but now that I read this I might have to find some room.  They really are fascinating.  I was watching a youtube video of them making noise not to long ago, really cool to hear!

----------


## Warocker's Wife

Here is my female Island E  her name is Claira ( and yes she is smiling...she is a happy gecko)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Here's one:  YouTube - Playing with my giant gecko leachianus

----------

_Warocker's Wife_ (02-16-2010)

----------


## Jerhart

Very cool.

Always been fascinated by this species...

----------


## RhacHead

Heres an old pic from 2007 of my male.He is considerable larger now.I'll take some more recent pics and post them.
Leachies are great geckos and becoming very reasonable I've seen them as cheap as $300-$400 even though they were a around $800-$1000+ just a few years ago.

----------

_Warocker's Wife_ (02-16-2010)

----------


## DavisonReptileCo

I love Leachies but what I'm a little more excited about is Chahouas. Anyone have any experience with these guys? From the times I've talked to people that have owned them, they seem to be the most personable of the Rhacs. If I every win the lottery, I might buy a pair. Haha.

----------


## mlededee

Chahouas tend to be calmer and more personable than leachies, but every animal varies to some extent and it will depend greatly on how much it is handled as it is raised from a hatchling to an adult, so that is a general statement. I have one chahoua that is nippy when in his enclosure but that is fine once he is out (but I got him as a subadult so I don't know how much he was handled before that) and one that is pretty much a total sweetheart no matter what, but I handled her a lot from the time she was little. I have another that I got as a pretty young juvie but didn't handle as much and she can be jumpy but is generally fine to handle and I think would calm down a lot with more regular handling. 

My leachies can be much wilder, but it just depends. My male never really enjoyed being handled from the time I got him when he was a hatchling, but he will tolerate it. He will sit nice and quiet and then when he is done he gets anxious and starts darting around looking for something to hide in. I have an adult female that lunges and barks at me if I even move too close to her enclosure and I'm pretty sure she wants to eat my face. I have a juvie female who is sweet, but skittish, but I think she would calm right down if I spent more time with her. 

So my point is just that in my experience they are all a little different.  :Smile:

----------

_cinderbird_ (05-13-2010),DavisonReptileCo (04-08-2010)

----------

